# [gentoo] Installation N°2, vais y arriver

## raynox

Ah encore moi  :Laughing: 

Non non ce n'est pas pour un problème (je sais vous commencez à avoir l'habitude  :Razz:  )

C'est juste pour un avis, sur le fichier de compilation, si je peux mieux l'optimiser :

make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Je me suis permi de modifier CHOST comme je fais en stage 1. J'utilise un athlon XP 2000+

ThankLast edited by raynox on Wed May 11, 2005 5:25 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ah encore moi 
> 
> Non non ce n'est pas pour un problème (je sais vous commencez à avoir l'habitude  )
> 
> C'est juste pour un avis, sur le fichier de compilation, si je peux mieux l'optimiser :
> ...

 

a la place du -mcpu=i686 tu peux mettre -mcpu=athlon-xp et tu peux rajouter -pipe qui n'influe pas sur le binaire final mais sur gcc a l'instant de la compilation. (ca le fait aller plus vite)

et si tu compiles avec gcc 3.4.x a la place de -mcpu il faut mettre -mtune (mais attention, uniquement pour gcc >=3.4 )

----------

## raynox

Oki merci beaucoup, je vais mettre ca donc ^^

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Encore merci  :Cool: 

----------

## raynox

Je me permet de ne pas ouvrir un autre poste (je vais me faire petit)

Je suis arrivé à l'installation du system de base et dans la doc il est marque :

 *Quote:*   

> D'abord, on change la racine de / (sur l'environnement d'installation) en /mnt/gentoo (sur vos partitions) en utilisant chroot. 

 

et ils disent de faire ca

 *Quote:*   

> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 

Je comprend pas de trop, à moins que ce soit une erreur? si c'est le cas qu'elle est la commande exacte?

Parce que la ils disent qu'on va changer la racine et ils utilisent /bin/bash  :Surprised: 

Merci

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 

change root to /mnt/gentoo with /bin/bash as shell 

tu peux y aller sans craintes

----------

## raynox

Oki, merci, j'ai commencé que hier gentoo donc j'ai peur des merder ^^ et de tout refaire

----------

## Ey

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Je me permet de ne pas ouvrir un autre poste (je vais me faire petit)
> 
> Je suis arrivé à l'installation du system de base et dans la doc il est marque :
> 
>  *Quote:*   D'abord, on change la racine de / (sur l'environnement d'installation) en /mnt/gentoo (sur vos partitions) en utilisant chroot.  
> ...

 

le /bin/bash c'est par rapport à la nouvelle racine (c'est dit dans man chroot d'ailleurs...)

----------

## raynox

Ouais mais moi je mate pas le "man" mais la doc, c'est vrai j'admet j'aurai du de penser a regarder le man  :Sad: 

----------

## raynox

Encore une question,

pour la variable USE

Si je fais cela 

 *Quote:*   

> -gnome -gtk -kde -qt -X ssl

 

Donc je desactive gnome, kde, qt, gtk et X et j'active le support ssl

Devrais-je en ajouter d'autre, à votre avis (j'ai regarde y en a plein)?

PS : le moins possible, car c'est un serveur et ca doit fonctionner le mieu possible ^^

Merci

----------

## Apsforps

Bon, pour un serveur, tu peux rajouter apache2 et mysql déjà, puis d'autres si ça doit faire serveur mail (imap et tout ça)

Sinon, tu peux aussi mettre nptl et nptlonly si tu veux ta glibc en nptl (ça change pas grand chose pour une utilisation pure serveur mais bon)

----------

## Ey

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Encore une question,
> 
> pour la variable USE
> 
> Si je fais cela 
> ...

 

Ca dépend de ce que tu comptes installer sur ton serveur en fait... Mais en gros les flags mmx, sse et co ils auront à priori peut d'impact vu qu'ils ne sont utilisé que sur des paquage multimédia à ma connaissance. Ce qui compte plus pour les perfs c'est de mettre les bons CFLAGS.

Donc mets les USE flags qui correspondent à ce que tu comptes mettre sur ton serveur, par exemple mysql si tu comptes installer un serveur mysql ça permettra d'avoir le support mysql dans php par exemple.

* Merci Apsforps pour avoir relevé mon lapsus.Last edited by Ey on Sat May 07, 2005 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apsforps

Euh, mysql c'est dans les USE, pas dans les CFLAGS non?

----------

## blasserre

+1

mais le mieux c'est de mettre les mains dans le cambouis  :Wink: 

de toute façon une fois installé y'a un truc qui te plaira pas et tu vas tout changer

je crois qu'on a tous fait ça...

alors débute comme ça, emerge tes softs avec l'option -v pour voir les flags

et bidouille les avec /etc/portage/package.keywords

quand tu auras une vision plus globale ça ira beaucoup mieux

ceci dit tu peux profiter du bootstrap et du emerge system pour lire la page

de description des uses  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apsforps

+1 pour le package.keywords, c'est beaucoup mieux que le make.conf pour les ~x86 (et surtout les -*). Tu peux aussi utiliser le package.use pour affiner tes use et les "personnaliser" par programme installé.

----------

## blasserre

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> +1 pour le package.keywods, c'est beaucoup mieux que le make.conf pour les ~x86 (et surtout les -*). Tu peux aussi utiliser le package.use pour affiner tes use et les "personnaliser" par programme installé.

 

tout le monde aura compris que je parlais effectivement du package.use  :Embarassed: 

je crois que je vais arrêter depuis ce matin je ne dis que des co****ies !

----------

## Apsforps

Bof, c'est pas une mauvaise chose d'avoir parlé du .keywords, ça lui évitera de mettre ACCEPT_KEYWORDS dans le make.conf (enfin quoique, moi je l'ai quand même fait par paresse de mettre tout mon world dans le .keywords  :Razz: )

----------

## raynox

Ok donc j'active pour

ssl, apache2, ftp, jabber, mysql, perl, php, java

Y a rien qui concerne smtp, http (c'est apache2?), irc , pop (je veux pas utiliser imap)?

Si je met rien -kde dans USER donc je veux po le support, mais si je met rien ca revient au meme?

Je pense par la suite modifier comme à dit blasserre, car on finit tout le temps par changer d'avis ou d'ajouter un support

Je pige pas pk vous parlez de package.keywords (

Qu'est ce qu'il a de plus package.keywords par rapport à make.conf? Ca permet de prendre en compte que les mots que je lui ai donne et de pas prendre le support de tout le reste? Si c'est le cas, je laisse vide USE?

je nage, thank

----------

## Apsforps

Non, packages.keywords permet de démasquer des programmes qui sont soit "instables" (je préfère dire en cours de tests) soit hard-masqués (ceux là sont parfois instables  :Laughing:  )

Pour ce qui est du -kde, tout dépend des applications que tu vas installer. Si elles supportent une interface graphique que tu ne veux pas, ça peut servir de mettre -kde (quoique, ce sera plus souvent qt). Même chose pour gtk et gnome (et peut-être aussi pour wxwindows, mais c'est plus rare)

EDIT : pour avoir une liste de tous les USE flags et leur descriptif, tu peux faire un 

```
less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
```

----------

## bosozoku

Le make.conf est utilisé pour tout le système.

Si tu as dit dans le make.conf que tu voulais que ton système soit stable, tous tes paquets seront en stable (x86).

Mais imaginons que tu veuilles un paquet en version instable. Tu ne pas passer tout ton système en instable ! (~x86).

Alors il existe le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords. Tu lui dit quel paquet et dans quelle version. 

Avec ce systeme tu peux donc très facilement avoir un systeme stable mais avec quelques paquets installés dans leurs versions dite instable. C'est vraiment très pratique ! 

Tu as le même systeme avec le fichier /etc/portage/package.use.

Je prend un exemple tout bête (juste un exemple).

Tu as mis dans ton make.conf les FLAGS -gtk -gtk2. Tu veux avoir un beau gvim  :Smile: 

Si tu l'installe normalement il va être affreux (enfin interface X11 quoi). Tu vas pas mettre les flags gtk et gtk2 (ou gtk2 tout seul je sais plus) pour tout ton systeme ! Alors tu rajoutes ça dans /etc/portage/package.use :

```
app-editors/gvim gtk2
```

Ainsi gvim aura le use flag gtk2 alors que tout ton systeme ne l'aura pas ! Tu peux donc très facilment mettre des useflags individuuellement sur chaque paquet.

Je sais pas pourquoi mais moi je trouve ça génial, je crois pas que ça existe dans beaucoup de distributions.

----------

## raynox

Apsforps

Oui c'est justement, ce que j'ai fait depuis tout à l'heure je suis dans /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc, mais y a des supports que je trouve pas, comme j'ai dis dans mon message précédent, comme wxwindows, y a pas de support à activer ou desactiver de meme pour smtp... 

bosozoku

Ah oui, je vois à quoi ca sert maintenant, mais bon comme je vais installer que du stable donc je rajoute +x86 (car dans use.desc en bas il parle de x86)

Donc pour le moment je vais pas toucher à /package.keywords, car tout sera stable

Donc USE="-gnome -gtk -kde -qt -X ssl apache2 ftp jabber mysql perl php java x86"

Mais bon comprend toujours pas pk y a pas le support pop et il y a imap par exemple ^^

Gardons espoire  :Laughing: 

J'espere que je suis entrain de faire le plus dur? parce que c'est je passe mon temps à poser des question  :Embarassed: 

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Donc pour le moment je vais pas toucher à /package.keywords, car tout sera stable

 

combien de temps va-t'il tenir ?  :Cool: 

 *raynox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais bon comprend toujours pas pk y a pas le support pop et il y a imap par exemple ^^
> 
> 

 

les flags permettent d'ajouter/retirer des supports particuliers à tes softs pour cas pop/imap, il est rare de voir un client mail qui ne supporte pas pop par défaut ou qui permette de désactiver ce support... donc pas de flag pop

 *raynox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'espere que je suis entrain de faire le plus dur? parce que c'est je passe mon temps à poser des question 

 

heu... c'est pas si dur de lire le handbook... après va falloir te taper les pages de man, les recherches sur le forum, les longues heures d'épluchage de l'arborescence /etc, les compils OOo qui plantent au bout de 10h en te laissant / occupé à 100%, les drivers nvidia qui te scotchent le système quand tu passes en console, les périphs qui changent de place à cause d'udev...

bref tout ce qui fait le charme de gentoo et va faire de toi un barbu  :Wink: 

----------

## raynox

blasserre

Ah la tu m'as trop motivé avec ton message ^^, alle on va dire que c'est soft cette installe y aura po de KDE, Gnome, carte graphique.... ^^, ca sera + hard quand ca ira sur mon PC/

 *Quote:*   

> les compils OOo qui plantent au bout de 10h

 

Si il me fait ca je pense que le PC il vole ^^

Quand j'y pense c'est mieu de compiler ou de prendre des paquetages?

Parce que certaines disent :

Compiler :

- Adapter au system donc performant

Paquetage :

- Facile à mettre à jour

Vous en pensez quoi?

----------

## bosozoku

Je suppose que tu veux dire "binaire" par paquetage.

Chez gentoo les binaires ne sortent qu'à chaque release. Autrement dit c'est pas top top pour la mise à jour. De plus ya quelques bugs enfin c'est vraiment pas l'ideal (je parle de l'installation GRP).

Par contre dans certains cas tu as de gros avantages ! Pour openoffice par exemple il faut être maso pour le compiler car le binaire ne fait perdre aucune performance mais fait gagner de précieuses heures.

Pour un ordre d'idée, c'est le seul binaire que j'ai installé sur mon PC et c'est le seul que je veux, le reste je compile  :Smile:  (beaucoup plus simple d'ailleurs puisque c'est la méthode par defaut).

----------

## blasserre

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Par contre dans certains cas tu as de gros avantages ! Pour openoffice par exemple il faut être maso pour le compiler car le binaire ne fait perdre aucune performance mais fait gagner de précieuses heures.

 

boah !

```
root # genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Wed Feb 16 13:44:38 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4

       merge time: 4 hours, 27 minutes and 45 seconds.

     Sat May  7 03:25:32 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 5 hours, 21 minutes and 32 seconds.
```

je pense que d'ici la version 3 j'aurais fini de tricoter mon écharpe  :Wink: 

gcc powah

----------

## Ey

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Par contre dans certains cas tu as de gros avantages ! Pour openoffice par exemple il faut être maso pour le compiler car le binaire ne fait perdre aucune performance mais fait gagner de précieuses heures. 
> 
> boah !
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca s'améliore pas :

```

     Wed Mar  9 11:25:29 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.9.79.1-r1

       merge time: 6 hours, 12 minutes and 28 seconds.

```

(c'est une beta de la 2 version ximian)

sur un p4-ht à 3,2GHz et 1 gig de ram...

----------

## raynox

oki, donc je vais compiler ^^ pour les serveurs, mais a mon avis tout dépend aussi du type de logiciel, si on installe emacs on va pas se prendre la tete a compiler (si on veut du "standard"), mais si c'est pour faire de la performance on compile (c'est que j'en conclue)

Mais bon la je vais lire de la doc, parce qu'il me fait mon "bootstrap" et j'en ai aucune idee du temps qu'il va mettre (j'ai vu que c'etait long (on vera bien  :Very Happy:  ))

----------

## Enlight

Pourquoi Emacs n'aurait'il pas droit à son petit coup de fouet? Note également qu'il y'a un USE emacs pour quelques applis. Puis entre passer une heure à compiler un truc où attendre 6 mois qu'un paquet soit sorti, mon choix est vite fait.

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> si on installe emacs on va pas se prendre la tete a compiler 

 

haaaarrgggg...  :Evil or Very Mad:  on peut raisonner comme ça pour vi, mais emacs... non

un peu de respect pour cette vieille chose 

sans troller, je me demande si le binaire n'est pas compilé avec le flag X, 

et t'obligerait donc à lancer notre éditeur favori avec un emacs -nw

ce qui serait dommage pour économiser 7mn33 de compilation avec les bons flags

----------

## raynox

oui vous avez raison, on peut bien sacrifier 1H, on est plus à ca près. J'ai passé ma journée depuis 12H sur gentoo, je lis et je lis encore ^^ alors qu'est ce que c'est qu'une heure? ^^

La je suis actuellement sur le choix du noyaux, vous optez plutot pour un 2.4 ou 2.6?

Moi perso, je dirai le 2.4, car il va utiliser moins de ressource et sera mieux sécurisé?

et étant donné que je fais pas un poste (j'aurai mis vanilla-sources), mais la comme c'est un serveur je mettrai bien hardened-sources  :Very Happy: 

Des que je me serai bien stabilisé avec gentoo, je repartirai encore sur une stage 1 pour mon PC ^^ (j'ai que ca a faire  :Cool:  lol )

----------

## Ey

 *raynox wrote:*   

> oui vous avez raison, on peut bien sacrifier 1H, on est plus à ca près. J'ai passé ma journée depuis 12H sur gentoo, je lis et je lis encore ^^ alors qu'est ce que c'est qu'une heure? ^^
> 
> La je suis actuellement sur le choix du noyaux, vous optez plutot pour un 2.4 ou 2.6?
> 
> Moi perso, je dirai le 2.4, car il va utiliser moins de ressource et sera mieux sécurisé?
> ...

 

Tous les noyaux gentoo sont passé en 2.6 à ma connaissance... enfin à par pour des archis spécifiques ou les win4lin.

Si tu veux vraiment un 2.4 tu peux, mais faudra préciser le numéro de version lors de l'install...

----------

## blasserre

perso je dirais 2.6

----------

## raynox

ben j'etais dans la doc et c'est ecrit dans le descriptif des noyaux :

 *Quote:*   

> Les hardened-sources sont basées sur le noyau Linux 2.4

 

et 

 *Quote:*   

> Les hardened-dev-sources sont destinées au même usage que les hardened-sources, mais sont basées sur le noyau Linux 2.6

 

Donc y a encore des 2.4 ^^ à moi avis c'est surment parce qu'ils sont mieux securiséLast edited by raynox on Sat May 07, 2005 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ey

 *raynox wrote:*   

> ben j'etais dans la doc et c'est ecrit dans le descriptif des noyaux :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Les hardened-sources sont basées sur le noyau Linux 2.4 
> 
> et 
> ...

 

Non les hadened sont en 2.6 maintenant...

La doc est pas à jour.

----------

## raynox

arff, ben tampis alors, je vais mettre un 2.6 (on fait avec) ^^

Encore merci, de votre grande aide  :Cool: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *raynox wrote:*   ben j'etais dans la doc et c'est ecrit dans le descriptif des noyaux :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Les hardened-sources sont basées sur le noyau Linux 2.4 
> 
> et 
> ...

 

ah non, il y a toujours possibilité d'avoir un 2.4:

 *Quote:*   

> $ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/hardened-sources/
> 
> ChangeLog  files                              hardened-sources-2.6.10-r3.ebuild  metadata.xml
> 
> Manifest   hardened-sources-2.4.30-r1.ebuild  hardened-sources-2.6.11-r1.ebuild
> ...

 

suffit de le demander gentillement.

et si tu veux un 2.4, il faut que tu changes ton make.profile sinon il va pas être content:

```
rm /etc/make.profile

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4 /etc/make.profile
```

 pour un x86 (sinon va chercher celui qui correspond à ton archi)

nb: il y a toujours des gens qui ont des problèmes pour passer en 2.6 sur des serveurs, avec des applis qui marchent pas/plus ou du hard qui n'est plus bien supporté (cf lkml ou autre)

----------

## raynox

Ouais merci sireyessire ben je pense que je vais partir sur une 2.4 alors pour le profil j'avais vu ca dans la doc 

```
ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4 /etc/make.profile
```

Merci

----------

## raynox

Dans mon portage, j'ai un dossier koffice, openoffice....  :Sad: , j'en voulais pas de ca et il me l'a mis, ca craind  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Mais non ne t'inquiète pas ! Ils ne sont pas installés.

Dans l'arbre de portage (/usr/portage) tu as enormément de programmes. En fait ce ne sont que des ebuilds (fichiers texte). 

Si tu veux en installer un, l'ebuild va alors télécharger et installer ce qu'il faut.

Heuresement que tu as koffice et openoffice dans portage car si tu voulais les installer il faudrait que tu le fasses à la main.

edit : tu peux t'imaginer l'arbre de portage comme une liste de tous les paquets gentoo.

----------

## raynox

A oki, merci, je m'imaginais deja entrain de refaire une installation + propre ^^

----------

## bosozoku

 *raynox wrote:*   

> A oki, merci, je m'imaginais deja entrain de refaire une installation + propre ^^

 

Arf  :Smile: 

Une dernière chose, si tu veux garder ton système à jour il faudra faire régulièrement (une fois toutes les semaines par exemple) emerge --sync. Cette commande télécharge le nouvel arbre de portage.

Enfin tu pourras savoir tout ça en lisant la doc gentoo très bien faite !

----------

## raynox

Ouais j'avais regarde un peu dans la doc qui suis ils expliquent tout niquel ^^

La je comprend pas trop j'ai active juste le module e100 et quand je fais un find, j'ai en + dummy. Je présume que ca doit être normal, mais bon si c'est pour installer un system sans comprendre, mieux vaut prendre une mandrake. Alors à quoi sert t-il? et dois-je le charger automatiquement le module ?

Merci

----------

## bosozoku

Non apparement le module dummy est une dépendance du module e100.

Il suffit de charger e100 et le dummy se charge pour satisfaire la dépendance.

Donc tu dois dire au systeme de ne charger que le e100 ça suffira.

----------

## raynox

oki merci, je vais faire ca alors ^^

----------

## raynox

Je suis presque arrivé à la fin je suis au bootloader, mais je pige pas trop à quoi sert le framebuffer?

Ils parlent d'activer video ou vga mais moi j'ai rien touché de tout cela dans le noyau en ce qui concerne la carte graphique (du moment qu'elle est basic et que je peux écrire c'est suffisant).

Merci

----------

## Apsforps

Le framebuffer, ça permet d'avoir une belle console (un peu comme sur le livecd mais sans les images, ça c'est *splash). En gros, si tu veux monter un serveur, je vois pas trop l'intêret...

----------

## raynox

Oki, voila qui est mieu explique  :Smile: 

La doc cherche à m'embrouiller  :Sad: 

Alle merci beaucoup

----------

## blasserre

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> En gros, si tu veux monter un serveur, je vois pas trop l'intêret...

 

si ! si tu mets bitlbee+irssi, si tu utilises mc ou si tu as recyclé un 17" CRT pour mettre dessus.

sinon +1

toujours pas finie c't'installe !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## raynox

Ben y aura pas d'ecran au serveur donc aucun interet

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> toujours pas finie c't'installe !
> 
> 

 

Ouais, je suis un galérien  :Laughing: , non mais franchement, c'est la première fois que je fais une installe en ligne de commande, donc faut s'y adapter, quand je vois les possibilites qu'on a avec ce type d'installe, ca motive ^^.

Mais bon faut voir si le système va fonctionner à la fin  :Laughing: 

----------

## raynox

Dernier question avant le reboot ^^

Alors c'est mon bootloader, j'ai configuré comme ceci est-ce correct?

```
# Entrée par défaut, 0 est la première, 1 la deuxième, etc.

default 0

# Délai en secondes avant de lancer l'entrée par défaut

timeout 5

# Jolie image « splash »

# Mettez la ligne suivante en commentaire

# si votre machine n'a pas de carte graphique.

# splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

# Partition qui contient l'image du noyau

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.30-hardened-r1 root=/dev/hda3
```

hda1 : elle est monté à /boot (donc celle du noyaux) (donc hd0,0)

hda3 : elle est monté à /

Mais j'ésite sur root=/dev/hda3 je met la partition du system (hda3) ou du boot (hda1)?

Merci ^^

----------

## bosozoku

C'est parfait  :Smile: 

Tu peux faire un reboot, tu as bien raison il faut mettre la partition du système sur la ligne du kernel car la partition /boot est déja définie par root(hd0,0).

Voici mon entrée gentoo dans grub si ça peut te rassurer :

```
timeout 10

default 0

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-r6 root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence
```

(La seule différence est le rajout pour le bootsplash, aucun intérêt si ce n'est pour les yeux  :Razz: ).

----------

## raynox

Ouais merci, beaucoup, voila je vais reboot ^^

Je tiens ma respiration ......

----------

## raynox

Alle les problèmes commencent  :Sad: 

Alors je choisis gentoo dans grub... niquel, il se lance et d'un coup j'ai 

```
Checking root filesystem....

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda3

/dev/hda3

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ex2 filesystem

Filesystem couldn't be fixe

Give root pssword for maintenant

(or type control-D for normal stratup
```

Premièrement, il me parle de ext2 quand je suis en ext3 c'est normal qu'il y ait l'erreur alors, mais j'ai jamais dit que c'etait un ext2 (a moins que c'est le type de partition par defaut  :Sad: )

Alors je vais me lancer en root, ben non il veut pas accepter mon password, c'est chelou (à moins que le clavier soit en anglais  :Question:  ) mais bon j'avais mit dans la config KEYMAPS = "azerty"

alors je fais control-D et ca me redemarre le PC

Bref, je sais pas quoi faire  :Sad: 

MerciLast edited by raynox on Sun May 08, 2005 4:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

à ce niveau là le clavier est toujours en qwerty

qu'a-tu mis dans ton /etc/fstab ?

----------

## bosozoku

Oui petit problème dans ton fstab apparement,il parle d'un /dev/ha3 à moins que ce ne soit une erreur de frappe.

En tous les cas ça vient surement de ton fstab.

----------

## raynox

mon /etc/fstab j'avais mis cela :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda1   /boot     ext3        noauto,noatime       1 2
> 
> /dev/hda2   none      swap        sw                   0 0
> 
> /dev/hda3   /         ext3        noatime              0 1
> ...

 

J'ai fais un fichier avec tout ce que j'ai fait, meme si c'est médiocre (ne rigolez pas ^^) ca donne ca :

http://raynox.free.fr/gentoo.sxw

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> J'ai fais un fichier avec tout ce que j'ai fait, meme si c'est médiocre (ne rigolez pas ^^) 

 

je rigole pas, je fais ça sur un cahier...

pour ton prob... je vois pas 

la seule diff avec le mien c'est que j'ai noatime,defaults en options

je t'avouerai que je sais pas si ça joue  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Il me semble que noatime c'est pour les partitions reiserfs, enfin c'est expliqué dans le manuel.

----------

## raynox

ben pour noatime c'est ecrit dans la doc :

```
Afin d'améliorer les performances, la plupart des utilisateurs devraient ajouter l'option noatime au champ options de montage, ce qui donnera un système plus rapide puisque les temps d'accès ne seront pas consignés. De toute façon, vous n'en avez généralement pas besoin.
```

C'est ce qu'ils ont fait dans la doc, mais la difference avec la doc en ce qui concerne /boot c'est qu'ils ont une ext2 et moi une ext3  :Sad: 

Leur exemple :

```
/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime              0 1
```

----------

## Ey

```
No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda3
```

Ca ca me parrait pas normal. A ce moment là du boot il a pas encore monté le /dev donc le /dev est celui de la partition racine qui devrait contenir tous les hd* que l'on puisse imaginer.Last edited by Ey on Sun May 08, 2005 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blasserre

n'y aurait-il pas un disque SATA derrière tout ça ?

qui serait pas reconnu pareil par le livecd et le nouveau noyau ..

----------

## bosozoku

Raynox : la seule différence entre ext3 et ext2 est la journalisation.

Autrement dit tu as déja perdu quelques mo inutilement sur ta /boot à cause du journal mais bon c'est pas trop grave et c'est certainement pas ça ton problème !

----------

## raynox

Ey

Je suis pas au moment de l'installation mais au demarrage de gentoo (apres l'avoir installe).

Ben je propose de refaire mon installe, suis motivé ^^

Y aurait-il une personne qui pourait m'aider pour l'installe en live (meme si ici c'est très rapide à répondre), mais pour que je lui fasse part de l'installation et poser les questions quand j'esite (je precise j'en ai plein des questions ^^, parce que sinon je vais refaire les memes erreurs  :Sad: ).

D'ailleur, je vous remercie grandement, de la rapidité de vos réponse et qu'on ait toujours une personne à l'écoute (c d'ailleur ce qui est une motivation en + pour l'installer (sans vouloir en abuser))

----------

## bosozoku

Ah mais t'es fou ?!  :Laughing: 

Ton installation s'est très bien passé tu as  juste du faire quelques erreurs lors de la configuration finale. On regarder ça t'inquiète pas. Si tu commences à dire que tu vas réinstaller dès qu'il ya un petit problème t'es pas arrivé.

----------

## blasserre

mauvaise idée !

cherche plutôt comment taper ton mot de passe en qwerty

boot, et en single user tente de mounter /dev/hde3, /dev/sda3

EDIT: t'as pas répondu si t'avais du SATA d'ailleurs

----------

## Ey

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ey
> 
> Je suis pas au moment de l'installation mais au demarrage de gentoo (apres l'avoir installe).
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est un lapsus... le 30e aujourd'hui, je suis en forme.

Je voulais dire : à ce moment là du boot...

----------

## raynox

Ben deja j'avais oublié des le debut j'ai une erreur :

```
starting devfsd => sbin/devfsd : Nosuch file or directory
```

Finalement j'ai teste avec le liveCD en querty pour avoir mon mot de passe ^^

Alors je le met et ca passe ^^, donc la je peux taper des commande

j'ai fait donc mount /dev/hda3 / -t ext3

et il me sort un truc no exist donc je la demonter (meme si elle est pas monte mais bon cherchons pas) et je remonte et j'ai la meme erreur

bref des le debut j'ai plein de truc foireux  :Sad: , moi je dis si j'ai deja des problèmes de system la, je vous racompte pas la suite ^^

----------

## Ey

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ben deja j'avais oublié des le debut j'ai une erreur :
> 
> ```
> starting devfsd => sbin/devfsd : Nosuch file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Le mount doit pas bien marcher, faut plutot utiliser mount -o remount,rw -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /

mais le problème semble venir du fait qu'il n'y a pas de /dev/hda3 (en fait c'est juste l'entrée dans le répertoire /dev qui doit être manquant) et qu'il ne peut donc pas monter la partition. Essaie un

```
ls /dev/hd*
```

et regardes si tu as bien ton hda3

----------

## Apsforps

Tu es sûr d'avoir le support pour devfs dans ton noyau? Tu peux faire un 

```
grep -i devfs /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 à partir du livecd

----------

## Ey

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Tu es sûr d'avoir le support pour devfs dans ton noyau? Tu peux faire un 
> 
> ```
> grep -i devfs /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

ou udev... oui on a la même idée. Mais je me demandes si le /dev est monté lors du check de la partition root...

----------

## Apsforps

Ben je suppose, sinon, je vois pas comment il pourrait faire la vérification... (apparemment dans le dmesg, il y a une allusion à devfs/udev avant la vérif en tout cas)

----------

## Ey

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Ben je suppose, sinon, je vois pas comment il pourrait faire la vérification... (apparemment dans le dmesg, il y a une allusion à devfs/udev avant la vérif en tout cas)

 

Je vois pas trop le problème, le / contient un rep /dev qui contient tout plein d'entrées... Maintenant c'est sur que c'est plus malin de monter le /dev avant.

----------

## Apsforps

Les noeuds dans /dev sont crées dynamiquement au boot normalement (en tout cas avec udev). Un simple répertoire avec plein d'entrée ne suffirait pas, ne fût-ce que parce qu'il ne serait pas lié au matériel.

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ben deja j'avais oublié des le debut j'ai une erreur :
> 
> ```
> starting devfsd => sbin/devfsd : Nosuch file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

le truc que je cale pas : c'est que tu n'aies pas accès à tes partoches 

en bootant depuis le livecd... as tu essayé de voir si tu pouvais monter les autres ?

EDIT: ton noyau est full devfs, mais je ne sais pas si les derniers stages l'intègrent

(sans compter que c'est un hardened-source-2.4)

----------

## raynox

Alors j'ai teste :

```
ls /dev/hd*
```

 via le liveCD, il me trouve mes patitions /dev/hda1, 2, 3....

```
grep -i devfs /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 ca ne fonction pas

Le liveCD a chaque fois que je le lance j'ai des erreurs differente ^^ une fois c la libcryto une fois la libjpeg a mon avis je vais deja graver celui de 2004 ^^

Oui j'ai essaye de monter par exemple /dev/hda6 pour /usr et j'ai la meme reponse : doesn't exist  :Sad: 

Y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider pour une réinstallation pour m'orienter  :Twisted Evil:  je vois que ca, perso si on a pas de partition on peut rien faire ^^ a part utiliser le liveCD

----------

## blasserre

ouai je sais plus trop quoi te dire là, si ce n'est de mettre un noyau 2.6  :Twisted Evil: 

si tu te sens de refaire l'install, ba le forum est là, mon adresse jabber est dans un stickypost

mais c'est l'heure à laquelle je commence à reprendre une activité normale, donc je promets rien =)

----------

## raynox

Oui, mais bon je vais pas reprendre une installe ce soir, j'en ai deja eu pour 3 après midi d'installe ^^.

Mais bon je reste fidel au 2.4 ^^  :Cool: 

Je vais surment reprendre une installe demain ou apres demain (avec les cours en meme temps c'est un peu chaud ^^)

----------

## blasserre

moi c'est le boulot  :Crying or Very sad: 

mais pourquoi cet attachement au 2.4 ?

c'est quoi comme machine ?

----------

## raynox

tu as pas plutot une addr ICQ... ^^, parce que pour le moment pas de jabber  :Sad: 

C'est un athlon XP 2000+, 512 DDR, Disque dur 80Go en ATA133 entre autre ^^

Ben je garde en tete l'idee que le 2.4 est plus stable que le 2.6 et de meme en sécurité (comme IPcop utilise un noyau encore plus vieu, le trop récent c'est mauvais des fois  :Wink:  )

----------

## ttgeub

Le 2.6 est extrement instable, faut faire attention  :Sad:  !

Moi je l'ai installé sur ma machine, il a formaté aussitot mon disque dur  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Faut arreter la déconne et la parano sur la nouveauté de plus le nouveau profil gentoo (2005.0) stipule qu'il faut être de préférence en noyau 2.6.

Bref laisse tomber le 2.4 et passe direct au 2.6.

[MODE TROLL]

C'est pas debian ici, c'est gentoo ...

[/MODE TROLL]

----------

## Ey

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Le 2.6 est extrement instable, faut faire attention  !
> 
> Moi je l'ai installé sur ma machine, il a formaté aussitot mon disque dur  
> 
> Faut arreter la déconne et la parano sur la nouveauté de plus le nouveau profil gentoo (2005.0) stipule qu'il faut être de préférence en noyau 2.6.
> ...

 

C'est clair que si tu veux du vieux costaud tu mets une debian stable... maintenant si tu mets une gentoo à priori tu veux des apps un peu plus récente.

PS : [MODE TROLL]Il paraitrait qu'ils ont freezé sarge, donc d'ici 15 ans elle devrait être dispo[/MODE TROLL]

----------

## Apsforps

Oui, à mon avis, tu peux sans souci passer à un 2.6, d'ailleurs, il y a de l'hardened en 2.6 par défaut maintenant, c'est pas pour rien quand même...

----------

## sireyessire

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *ttypub wrote:*   Le 2.6 est extrement instable, faut faire attention  !
> 
> Moi je l'ai installé sur ma machine, il a formaté aussitot mon disque dur  
> 
> Faut arreter la déconne et la parano sur la nouveauté de plus le nouveau profil gentoo (2005.0) stipule qu'il faut être de préférence en noyau 2.6.
> ...

 

t'es méchant là, ils ont prévu de corriger tous les bugs d'ici au référendum...

sinon, laissez le en 2.4 s'il préfère, c'est pas possible ça, il y a pas si longtemps on a bien vu que l'avantage de linux c'était le choix, s'il veut son 2.4, il le prend point final.

moi je suis en 2.6 depuis le test2 bon, je reviendrais pas en 2.4 c'est mon choix  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## raynox

Ouais, ben je vais passer en 2.6 alors, mais bon faudrait une personne qui m'aide en live (pour verifier ce que je fais), je tiens pas à la faire une 3eme fois ^^ (jamais 2 sans 3  :Sad: )

Thank

----------

## kernelsensei

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ouais, ben je vais passer en 2.6 alors, mais bon faudrait une personne qui m'aide en live (pour verifier ce que je fais), je tiens pas à la faire une 3eme fois ^^ (jamais 2 sans 3 )
> 
> Thank

 

ben un 2.6 ca se compile comme un 2.4  :Smile:  faut juste faire attention aux module-init-tools a installer

----------

## raynox

Ouais mais le problème c'est pas le noyau ca fonctionne sur le meme principe de la 2.4, mais c'est de trouver une personne qui pourait verifier ce que je fais en meme temps que j'installe, parce que j'ai déjà rate une fois (en stage 1 en +  :Sad: ) et je compte pas passé encore une 3eme fois en mettant autant de temps

----------

## sireyessire

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ouais mais le problème c'est pas le noyau ca fonctionne sur le meme principe de la 2.4, mais c'est de trouver une personne qui pourait verifier ce que je fais en meme temps que j'installe, parce que j'ai déjà rate une fois (en stage 1 en + ) et je compte pas passé encore une 3eme fois en mettant autant de temps

 

tu dois faire le grand pas tout seul:

 *Quote:*   

> I can only show you the door

 

nb: je suis pas sûr que ça soit les paroles exactes mais bon...

----------

## raynox

Ben je pourais prendre un Gentoo Linux Installer Frontend pour installer (je pense qu'avec cette interface on peut configurer autant qu'en mode texte non? et qui permettrait d'avoir une installation plus plaisante)

Mais bon je m'obstine a installer sans cela, parce que je veux rester le moins dépendant des logiciels (ca parait peut etre bizard, mais je fonctionne comme cela  :Laughing:  )

----------

## dapsaille

Alors cette installation ... ??  :Laughing: 

(par contre pour la premiere je pige pas que dis un fdisk /dev/hda pui sp pour lister les partitions parce que la ca sens le soucis de partitionnage / nommage a plein nez  :Twisted Evil:  )

 :Very Happy:   DES NOUVELLES DES NOUVELLES DES NOUVELLES  :Very Happy: 

----------

## raynox

Alors cette installation ... ?? 

Elle avance pas   :Crying or Very sad:  j'ai trop les boules de foirer encore mon installe et de la refaire une 3eme fois, parce que je vois vraiment pas ou est le problème et je vais refaire la meme erreur  :Sad: 

Qui pourait me consacrer un peu de temps, cette apres midi par exemple ou demain apres midi ^^ pour mettre les choses au point (MSN, AIM, ICQ)

Ben tu parles de partition, mais je pense que cela je les bien fait => http://raynox.free.fr/gentoo.sxw

Merci

----------

## raynox

Alle c'est reparti pour une new installe (si ca fonction pas, la j'abandonne et je me reconvertis dans autre chose ^^, parce que c'est impossible que ca fonctionne pas)

PS : j'ai regrave la CD 2005.0 apres 5 reboot (toujours le probleme du boot) j'ai fini par booter sur le CD sans avoir euh d'erreur (quel miracle ^^). Mais va t-il durer? lol

On dit jamais 2 sans 3, arff chut  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je regarde ton doc ... (hahaha .doc .. ok je sors :p )

 Mais bon au pire des cas installe une debien (moaurf) et tu verras dans 2 jours tu retenteras la gentoo :p

----------

## dapsaille

Deja tu n'as pas beosin d'aller  sur l'ipcop pour recuperer les donnees de /etc/resolv.conf O_o

tu laisse ton /etc/resolv.conf tel qu'apres la config avec net-setup eth0 

 Je n'ais jamais besoin de rendre des partitions bootables avec fdisk pour linux tout est dans le mbr :p

 Ta partition de swap dans fdisk fait t ensuite numero de partition puis 82 :p

 Ta partition boot pas besoin de mke2fs -j juste mke2fs suffiras :p 

 Quand tu mount une partition pas besoin de faire -t ext3 ou autre (sauf certaines partitions winblows speciales :p ) 

ca pourras peut etre te permettre de detecter certaines erreurs :p

 La section chmod je n'ais pas bien saisi ^^ navre 

 le snapshot portage je fais sans :p un emerge sync juste apres le chroot c'est tres bien :p

 Le make.conf "-march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp" à confirmer je ne suis pas sur du tout la :p

 Ensuite pour passer du stage1 au 2 (je vais me faire engeuller) mais un simple 

emerge system -f && emerge system 

me convient tout le temps :p

 Sinon pour le kernel fait un emerge genkernel et vas dans /usr/src/linux puis genkernel --menuconfig all 

(ca permet d'eviter certains ennuis et ca marche tres bien ca active le support vital pour la gentoo dans le kernel)

 libre à toi une fois ton install qui reboote de recompiler a la main 

 Ensuite pour le grub eprsonnelement je ne fait pas de 

cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab (mettre /etc/mtab à jour)

grub-install /dev/hda (exécuter grub-install)

 mais directement un grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0) 

et ca passe tout le temps :p

 J'espere pouvoir t'aider et je suis navre si certains fustigent ma facon d'installer la gentoo mais juskici tout vas bien une 30 aine d'install je la fait par coeur comme bon nombre de personnes ici :p

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Ensuite pour passer du stage1 au 2 (je vais me faire engeuller) mais un simple 
> 
>  emerge system -f && emerge system 
> 
>  me convient tout le temps :p 

 

oui parceque c'est le passage du stade2 au 3  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ensuite pour passer du stage1 au 2 (je vais me faire engeuller) mais un simple 
> 
>  emerge system -f && emerge system 
> 
>  me convient tout le temps :p  
> ...

 

 Hahahah exact .. pardon maitre ^^ j'as mas gourre il faut dire que c'est mon post le plus long attention plus de 60 mots c'est dur de ne pas se tromper :p

----------

## raynox

dapsaille

Deja tu n'as pas beosin d'aller sur l'ipcop pour recuperer les donnees de /etc/resolv.conf O_o

tu laisse ton /etc/resolv.conf tel qu'apres la config avec net-setup eth0 

ah noni je recupere mes DNS d'IPcop de mon FAI, sinon si je met pas le routage je pourais avoir que le reseau sans la connexion internet. (j'ai fait le test)

Je n'ais jamais besoin de rendre des partitions bootables avec fdisk pour linux tout est dans le mbr

Mieu vaut rendre bootable /boot on a rien a y perdre

Ta partition de swap dans fdisk fait t ensuite numero de partition puis 82 :p 

Ca je sais mais j'ai oublie de le faire ^^, d'ailleur a ma nouvelle installe (je suis au debut) j'ai bien mis en 82

 Quand tu mount une partition pas besoin de faire -t ext3 ou autre

La doc dit qu'il pourait y avoir des erreurs du fait d'un bug, donc qu'il est conseille de mettre ext3

La section chmod je n'ais pas bien saisi ^^ navre

Je comprend pas, pk?

 le snapshot portage je fais sans :p un emerge sync juste apres le chroot c'est tres bien :p 

J'ai suivi la doc tout simple  :Smile: 

 Le make.conf "-march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp" à confirmer je ne suis pas sur du tout la :p 

Ah ca j'avais demande sur le forum et on m'a repondu de mettre cela :

a la place du -mcpu=i686 tu peux mettre -mcpu=athlon-xp et tu peux rajouter -pipe (kernel_sensei)

au lieu de :

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer" 

Enlight

Ben je sais pas, moi j'ai suivi la doc tout simplement et apres on me parle d'autre facon ^^  :Shocked: 

Thank

----------

## dapsaille

Je ne voulais pas semer le doute ni remettre en cause la doc (benie soit elle) mais putot te donner une methode qui fonctionnes chez moi ^^

 Bon sinon cette install ? :p

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ben je sais pas, moi j'ai suivi la doc tout simplement et apres on me parle d'autre facon ^^ 

 

suis la doc ! tu pourras t'en passer bientôt  :Cool: 

et par pitié utilise les [code] [quote] et consorts tes messages sont atroces à lire  :Very Happy: 

alors t'en es où ?

----------

## raynox

dapsaille

Cette installe elle avance pas lol j'ai été occupé cette aprem et j'ai un peu la flemme de refaire une 2nd (sans etre sur de reussir) mais bon faudra bien que je continue

blasserre

 *Quote:*   

> suis la doc ! tu pourras t'en passer bientôt

 

Ouais c'est sur ca a l'air pas bien compliqué mais sur certaine chose je dois regarder la doc pour pas faire autre chose avant telle autre (le plan)

PS : blaserre t'es satisfait de ma mise en page j'espere maintenant  :Cool: 

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> PS : blaserre t'es satisfait de ma mise en page j'espere maintenant 

 

vachement mieux (si je t'avais à portée, j'te ferais un bécot pour te récompenser) 

mais peut mieux faire  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## raynox

De retour ^^

C'est juste pour savoir si juste que la c'est OK pour le disque dur avant que je continue, je suis pratiquement certain que c'est OK, mais bon c'est toujours mieux d'avoir plusieurs cerveaux qui verifient qu'un seul  :Very Happy: 

Voici le lien

http://raynox.free.fr/gentoo2.pdf

Au moins a la fin de l'installe si ca fonctionne pas je pourai mettre la faute sur vous  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Au moins a la fin de l'installe si ca fonctionne pas je pourai mettre la faute sur vous 

 

moi je dis que / = 4Go c'est trop (/usr /var /opt sont à part)

et /usr = 3Go c'est trop peu (/usr/portage ouillaille)

----------

## raynox

Ouais a la rigueur j'ai 80Go pour un serveur donc on est po a un Go pres  :Smile:  meme si je vais modifier ca ^^

1 octet c'est un octet  :Cool:  

Donc 2Go pour le system (on est gentil  :Smile: )

et 5Go pour /usr

Sinon c'est correct?

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ouais a la rigueur j'ai 80Go pour un serveur donc on est po a un Go pres  meme si je vais modifier ca ^^
> 
> 1 octet c'est un octet  
> 
> Donc 2Go pour le system (on est gentil )
> ...

 

quoique... sur mon installe toute fraiche type "serveur"

j'ai ça :

```

# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3             2.0G  309M  1.6G  17% /

/dev/hda5             7.9G  2.3G  5.2G  31% /usr

/dev/hda6              40G   25G   16G  62% /mnt/mmedia

/dev/hda8              11G  6.9G  3.7G  66% /home

/dev/hda7              16G  7.5G  8.5G  47% /mnt/progs
```

mais rien dans /opt ! (jeux)

et mon /usr/portage fait 900Mo (dont 448Mo de distfiles)

si ça peut te donner une idée  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

rhaaa un pdf ... tchouuu ... heuu emerge xpdf ou acrobat-reader ?? 

(un troll c'est glisse dans cette phrase sauras tu le retrouver ??)

 Bon je termine ma compil speciale de xmame et j'emerge xpdf: p

----------

## raynox

Ouais ca m'aide merci beaucoup je vais faire cela alors :

```
/usr 8Go
```

par rapport a mon poste precedent mais je vais quand meme faire plusieurs partitions en + des tiennes

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## raynox

dapsaille

^^ J'ai trouvé le troll, c'est xpdf ou acrobat-reader alors je gagne quoi en cadeau?  :Very Happy:  ^^

Sinon j'ai continue a faire l'installe et je suis arrivé au noyau donc voici le PDF :

 http://raynox.free.fr/gentoo.pdf

Toujours la meme question est-ce correct?

----------

